# Mike Diehl



## therealzeus (Feb 6, 2016)

My wife and I are currently talking with Mike Diehl about getting a puppy from Rosco and Eiwa litter. I did some searching and saw people recommending Mike. Is this still the case? We want to make sure we get a puppy from a reputable breeder.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Mike has a ton of integrity. I have never heard any negative reviews of how he treats his customers. 

I have known Mike since 1998 and now train with his club.


----------



## farnln (Nov 4, 2012)

I have a 3 yr. old female from him (Max x Gitta). She is the best dog I have ever had! 
I would buy from him again.


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

Yes, he is absolutely reputable and extremely knowledgeable. A top handler and trainer. Let him know exactly what you want and what your plans are. 

Best of luck with your new pup.


----------



## therealzeus (Feb 6, 2016)

Thanks everyone for the replies! We are happy to say we got our first GSD today.


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

Congratulations! You did well getting a dog from Mike, best of luck.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

So you started a thread this morning, and picked up your puppy today? Not much time to bail if the reviews weren't positive(through PM). I know you wouldn't go wrong in getting a pup from this trainer/breeder...but wonder if you'd even see them due to the time frame?


----------



## therealzeus (Feb 6, 2016)

I did do research and saw past postings of what people said about Mike.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats! Hope you'll share some photos. Did you get a male or female?


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

The problem with relying on old posts as some kind of indicator is that threads containing anything other than "positive" mention are heavily edited. You won't find anything objective unless you happen across a thread before the mods do, just FYI


----------



## therealzeus (Feb 6, 2016)

Ah did not realize that. Thanks for the heads up! Think we did well though. Will be sure to upload pictures soon


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

two thumbs up for Mike Diehl .


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Did you pick up your pup at the club yesterday? Black puppy?


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

therealzeus said:


> Ah did not realize that. Thanks for the heads up! Think we did well though. Will be sure to upload pictures soon


I'm sure you did well. Best of luck


----------



## therealzeus (Feb 6, 2016)

lhczth said:


> Did you pick up your pup at the club yesterday? Black puppy?


Yeah, my wife and I picked him up yesterday at the club. We were amazed at some of the Shepherds there.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Congrats and post some pics!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Post lots of photos  Mike bred my boy's great grandfather and I've heard nothing but praise for him and I love following his litters to see what's going on with them


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

therealzeus said:


> Yeah, my wife and I picked him up yesterday at the club. We were amazed at some of the Shepherds there.


That club has amazing dogs indeed! A sight to see...


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

therealzeus said:


> Yeah, my wife and I picked him up yesterday at the club. We were amazed at some of the Shepherds there.


I wondered. I saw a couple there picking up a black pup. I was walking one of my pups out to do obedience when you were heading towards your vehicle. 

Have fun with the pup.


----------



## therealzeus (Feb 6, 2016)

Here are a view photos I took during my lunch break while my wife was playing with him. Meet Kylo!

GSD1 by hugedome13, on Flickr
[email protected] by hugedome13, on Flickr
GSD3 by hugedome13, on Flickr


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

He's adorable!!!
Looks like he's more than a little spoiled already, but that's ok.


----------



## therealzeus (Feb 6, 2016)

MyHans-someBoy said:


> He's adorable!!!
> Looks like he's more than a little spoiled already, but that's ok.


Yeah, he is. We were working on sharing (new and old toys) with our shepherd/pointer mix rescue, which is why all of the toys are thrown out everywhere.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Do you have plans on doing sport with this puppy?


----------



## therealzeus (Feb 6, 2016)

That's the plan. Though I have never done anything with any of my other dogs I have had in the past so it'll be a learning experiment for both of us.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Look forward to meeting you. 

Very cute pictures. Yes, spoiled already.


----------

